# Uncommenting a line



## andy8 (Apr 18, 2011)

The  following  is  my  question:

uncomment the following line in /etc/inetd.conf:


```
# tftp  dgram  udp wait root /usr/libexec/tftpd  tftpd -s  /tftpboot
```

Does  it  mean  that  I  must  erase  the  *#*  that  appears  at  the  beginning  of  this  line?

Will  that  be  an  'uncommenting'?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2011)

The hashmark (#) is usually used to start a comment. So yes, removing it means uncommenting.


----------

